# mini 14



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well I finally bought a auto today--Ruger Ranch Mini 14 223---*
* I took Sharon to therapy this morning and after she needed to go to Wal-Mart for her prescription---I kinda headed for the sporting goods---and there they had a display of rifles







well there was AR's and this ruger--Since i'm not fond of AR's I asked to have a look at the mini----







Well That did it I liked it so told the clerk to wright it up--He said i'll get one in the box in the back--I told him no I would perfure this one--He said that would be fine I'll get the Box---I turn around and there's my honey





















I knew right than I was buying Supper out tonight







-------Well I'm taking her out tomorrow night too------Any ways---Michigan may change their law so we can use C/F rifles at night so I wan't to be ready---------First Auto for me except rimfire--------------I've been told these rifles are not very accurate and some say there's are so well see --Theres a new Vortex sitting on the self waiting to go on top-----------my shots will be short at night----and a fast back-up round will be nice------------I think I'm going to like this Rifle--------sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

let us know how it shoots. I havent heared to many good things about the accuracy of those rigs. I hope you can make it shoot.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got a Ruger Mini 14 and it shoots well. The newer models have a thicker barrel which helps with the accuracy. One thing these guns are known for is how far they will chuck brass.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good deal on the 'centerfire night hunting', Skip..... I know how accurate a shooter that you are--you'll be giving those yotes dirt naps ASAP w/ the Ruger, no doubt....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be finding a way to make it even more accurate Skip. Nice grab !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have owned a couple of those.. i didnt have good luck but was using the cheap winchester ammo too. the newer ones are supposed to be better, besides if you look around a lil there is so much you can do to one now days. my gun guy says for a lil money they are sub moa so ruger has improved on them. i think you will like it, they are a blast to shoot. congrats man. cant wait to hear how it does for ya


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the looks of those. Hopefully it shoots well for you. Much more acceptable to the anti-assault rifle crowd even though it is essentially the same thing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice. Let us know how it shoots Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard that Ruger has done a few things to accurize them from the factory. I'm sure that it will shoot fine for you Skip...Congrats !

Sharon must be feeling better if she's tracking you down in Wally world.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice rifle Skip


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice rifle skip, i heard what don hear also that ruger did some extra tuning to make it more accurate, but i was watching my outdoor channel and i watched foxpro furtakers, and they were fox hunting and he had a mini 14 in .223 so they cant be that bad.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

WOLF hunting sorry my mistake (getting late after my mountain scouting today)


----------

